# Odd color AFX Baja Bug



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't recall ever seeing this color for a Baja Bug:










I haven't figured out yet how to get this improperly installed engine off without breaking the small tab on the body. I may have to sacrifice the motor to get it off:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Did they come in chrome? This looks like a basic plastic color that would have then been chromed.

Just a thought,
Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

????
Which color do you not recall seeing? Is the engine on backwards?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Seeing that off green...*

... makes me think that the Baja body would look good in flat Army Green with detailed cans and Army Star decals and all.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

old blue said:


> Did they come in chrome? This looks like a basic plastic color that would have then been chromed.
> 
> Just a thought,
> Old Blue


That was my first thought, but I don't recall them coming chrome.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> ????
> Which color do you not recall seeing? Is the engine on backwards?


The bright lime green is pretty common. The pea green I have never seen before.

Yes, the engine is upside down and backwards. There is a small thin tab that I am afraid I will break it off if I try too hard to get the engine off.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Looks like standard lime green and translucent lime green.......there are numerious green colors of the bug!

As for the engine, it will come off without damage to either....just a little tricky to do.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TLG...ickee!

Somewhere I got a model A four-gear panel in that color.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*And then there were two....*

Now I have two of these but they are not exactly the same. the original one in this thread is more of a pea green and the other is a brighter green.










The Baja Bug was not one of the cars I wanted when they first came out, but..... I had an Uncle that worked for Champion Spark Plug. One day he gave me the "Champion Spark Bug" set as a gift. I kept the box, instructions and I never installed the stickers. After ~40 years of moving out of my parents house, getting married, moving a few times, etc... I have since mislocated them. I don't remember which cars came in the set. I think it was one of the red ones and the white one. So here is my collection so far:










Not bad that I am missing only 3 "engines" and only 1 light bar!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is the engine on backwards?


Here is what it is supposed to look like:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SCJ said:


> translucent lime green
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I think the correct name Soylent Green.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty said:


> Not bad that I am missing only 3 "engines" and only 1 light bar!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Not bad at all Marty!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've got a bright yellow one, don't have the pea green...RM


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> ????
> Is the engine on backwards?


Haha. Of course it is. It's a VW.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Buried treasure found!*

I have had my hobby stuff packed in boxes in the garage for a few years. I am slowly setting up the hobby room again and digging through the boxes. While looking for something else I found these again:



















Does anybody know if all the colors came with different color side cans? Obviously there is the red that came with with black or white side cans. Were there different colors besides black or white?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OOOPS! I forgot about the blue cans on the green BB's.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

